# My Star has a bald spot.



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Star has an obvious bald spot on his back just below his shoulder blades. We haven't seen any fleas on him or his brother, Lucky, and his mother, Midnight. Lucky and Midnight don't have any bald spots on them. I have no idea what's causing it. I''m including pictures to give you an idea of what it looks like.

Picture number one:








This one gives you an idea of where the bald spot is located. It's the light colored area right in the middle of the picture.

Picture number two:








This is a close up of the spot on Star's back.

I haven't seen any tufts of Star's fur in either Lucky or Midnight's claws, but then again, when they play-fight their claws are always sheathed.

As most of you know, Star is *my* baby and I'm very worried.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Can you see any small scabs, or a place where a scratch/bite could have healed?
The stray tomcat that has been hanging around here has several "bald" patches on his body. I check them daily to see that they aren't harmful for him or growing in size (they aren't) but I noticed in both the bald-spots on his shoulder-blades and the small bald-spot on his muzzle, there are tiny scabs. So, he was either bitten by another cat or a bug and the hair surrounding the area fell out as a reaction to something; the bug's saliva or the other cat's saliva. In the oldest bald-spot, the tomcat's hair is growing back in.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Heidi n Q said:


> Can you see any small scabs, or a place where a scratch/bite could have healed?


Now that you've mentioned it, there are other areas on Star just as you've described. Some are around the neck area and there are some on his lower back. I'll try to get some pictures of those areas as well.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

my3kitties said:


> ...and there are some on his lower back.


Ah-ha! Black-Cat showed up this am with another bald spot _on his lower back_! Of course, he's a tomcat and is probably out getting into scrapes and scuffles. (_need to get some $s together to get him vacc'd/neutered at the humane society_) I wonder if your crew is wrestling and playing a little too roughly? My kitties play/wrestle and I haven't noticed any bald-patches on them, and they do appear to play *very* rough and usually make one another cry. Maybe mine are just whimpy-whine-y babies who cry before they're even properly bitten... :lol:


----------

